# Picking a less gamey milk goat



## Sarah595 (Jul 27, 2020)

We purchase goat milk from the store which I’m learning to make cheese from and my husband loves to drink. I can drink it, and it tastes good, but it has a very “goat” aftertaste that I just can’t get over. We are looking at getting a Nubian to milk and make cheese from, but I was wondering if there is anything you can do to make the milk more mild like cow milk? Is it a particular breed or age or feed? Or is that gamey taste typical of all goat milk?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First of all, store bought is pasteurized. So that is going to have an off flavor anyway. A goat that is fed properly and not mineral deficient should have great tasting milk. I can store my milk for up to 2 weeks without any bad flavor.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..can't go by the taste of store bought. If you look up dairy breeds..you should stumble on a chart with all breeds listed and their Pros. I raise lamancha and nigerian and have one saanen. Their milk is yummy. Find local.farms who will let you come visit and discuss their chosen breed..maybe even taste the milk..once you decide which breed is for you..get at least 2 does. Goats should always have a goat buddy


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Taste of milk also depends on how quickly you chill it, genetics, feed and mineral management, and breed (some are higher butterfat than others).


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Store goat milk is gross IMO. Ours, people can't distinguish from any other milk except it taste better. In our experience, any off-taste is mineral deficiencies, worms, or diet. We don't do excessive chilling. I literally milk, sometimes finish up chores for a few minutes, then take in and filter and stick in the fridge. We've never had off taste and it will last 1.5-2 weeks before tasting off. Also, bucks nearby won't taint it. Ours have shared fence lines for years and I've even put milking does in with the buck to breed, only to pull her out to milk that evening and no issue with milk as long as you clean her udder well. It's typically minerals most of all then diet or worminess.

Nigerians have the highest butterfat, but lowest production-wise and a bit harder to milk IME. Nubians have the next highest butterfat and a lot more production and easier to milk. Other breeds have higher milk production but less butterfat, which causes the sweetness.


----------



## Sarah595 (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies!! I guess I’ll have to give it a try and see how it goes before deciding. It’s illegal to purchase raw milk for human consumption where I live (plus I’m a little wary of raw milk personally - though I think people have the right to choose) so I plan to pasteurize at home - we are getting Boer goats anyway and I wouldn’t mind a Nubian pet if milking doesn’t work out (husband can drink it for however long we try). I’ll make sure to do research on diet/minerals etc. Thanks for all the input!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Boers will generally not have high milk production. They produce enough for their kids. (Like beef cattle vs. dairy cattle). All female goats that kid should produce milk, but if you want extra for your use, you need a good dairy breed.


----------



## Sarah595 (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah we are planning to raise the boers for meat  I just meant that the Nubian wouldn’t be on her own if we got her. She’d have boer friends


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Been milking for years - my children grew up on raw goats milk. Nubians for many years and now that we are old - the little ones. Nigerians. If you keep your animals well taken care of and clean your milk does not have to be pasturized. I personally think it ruins the milk. But we only drink our own raw milk. I feel beside all the diet and minerals spoken of - a clean barn is very important. We also have bucks on the other side of the fence and no problem with bucks tainting the milk. The raw goats milk is very important for our health I think. (Just my opinion.)


----------

